# Lights at Lowes



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey,
Lowes has 100 ct purple string lights for $2.00/box and 10 bulb flicker flame strings for $6.97 in the xmas section, of course. 
They have replacemet flicker bulbs 2-pack for 97 cents or something like that. 

Happy shopping.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool. I left my purple lights on my bushes until about Jan. last year and the coloring all faded. Gonna get me some more.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Thanks!
I know where I'm stopping tomorrow!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I purchased about 20 packs of the small flicker bulbs last year (the ones that cost 97 cents). They were a big waist of time. They flickered for about 2 hrs and then burned out one at a time. I had to keep repalcing them during the haunt when I should have been hanging out with my friends. This year I got the larger $4 bulbs and all seems better except for my wallet.


----------

